# JACKSON & SHARP COACH



## Kurt Sykes (Feb 28, 2008)

Help,
I am looking for the thread that shows how to take apart
the Accucraft plasitc Jackson & Sharp coach.
I bought a Pagosa Combine kit.
Any help will be great.

Kurt


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Kurt,

Turn the coach over and note the EIGHT scews-four down each side closest to the walls. REMOVE these screws and use a flat-tip screwdriver to pry the sides away from the floor. Start at the middle and work your way toward the ends. The floor slips into a small slot that is less than 1/16 inch deep. Remove the body and then unplug the wiring for the lighting. Very easy to do-just be careful. I just did this with one of my J&S coaches last week. I'm building the Pagosa Springs combine minus the cupula. D&RGW #212.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Kurt, 
Call me, I just did one 
206 524 5875 

jim


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

Since the Pagosa was the ugliest car ever to run on three foot rails, it would go perfectly with Dwight Ennis' North Pacific Coast #21, the ugliest three-foot loco ever! Too bad NPC didn't build one!


----------



## Kurt Sykes (Feb 28, 2008)

Well..........You know what they all say, 
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

Thanks all for the help. 
Kurt


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh please! Pagosa as the _ugliest? _Not even close!! (By the way, I also have purchased one in the interests of total and complete disclosure..) I _will_ say that Pagosa Springs is unique (and an acquired taste!)


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Jeff Williams on 30 Oct 2009 05:51 PM 
Since the Pagosa was the ugliest car ever to run on three foot rails, it would go perfectly with Dwight Ennis' North Pacific Coast #21, the ugliest three-foot loco ever! Too bad NPC didn't build one!







Perhaps you'll favor this little jewel..


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooooooh yeah baby!! _That's_ a contender!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the Pagosa was the ugliest car ever to run on three foot rails, it would go perfectly with Dwight Ennis' North Pacific Coast #21, the ugliest three-foot loco ever! Too bad NPC didn't build one!Beauty is in the eye of the beholder Jeff. And you have to admit, she was certainly unique! hehehe Besides, given enough time, she grows on you (sorta like a wart).


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

And I have been thinking of building a "Pagosa Springs"


----------



## Dave Sykes (Jan 3, 2008)

The only thing I can think of uglier than the Pagosa would be pulling it with an English outline engine.


----------

